# Any chance getting a job while still in overseas



## Sparkle1003 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been a business finance partner at a bank for many years with an Australian degree. I may sound overly optimistic but was thinking to secure a job before the big move. I've been applying for jobs online lately and received no positive response so far. I heard from one of the agents claiming they cannot represent a client unless they've met him/ her in person. I'm surprised the use of technology like web conferencing is not an option, or I am not good enough for them to walk the extra mile? Anyway, if job hunting onshore is difficult for new migrants, I can imagine how much harder it is to do it offshore.

Do I really have to be physically in the country before I can secure a job? Anyone's got a success story to share?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Over the last 10 years, this thing about getting a job before arrival has always been a problem.

A personal interview is always better than online. Web conferencing is an option, but actually seeing a person is so much better, and with so many applicants for each vacancy, why would an employer bother when they have a few sitting outside the office waiting for an interview, and able to start very soon.

There are of course some that do manage, but most have to wait till they arrive before serious applications.


----------



## Rajiv Bedse (Jan 7, 2015)

While securing a job in Australia while you are overseas is a slim possibility, it IS possible. However, this depends on your field, experience, skill set, and communication skills. I know someone who secured a position in Australia through Skype and phone interview while still being in the USA. I professionally helped this person to design an Australian style killer resume, and offered career support.


----------



## Jamd (Dec 13, 2015)

Rajiv Bedse said:


> While securing a job in Australia while you are overseas is a slim possibility, it IS possible. However, this depends on your field, experience, skill set, and communication skills. I know someone who secured a position in Australia through Skype and phone interview while still being in the USA. I professionally helped this person to design an Australian style killer resume, and offered career support.


I guess I need your professional help too Rajiv. I have been applying to jobs while being offshore, but no positive response as yet.

I am Mechanical Engineer with 7 years of experience in Mechanical Maintenance of Oil & Gas, rotary machines.

Can you lend me some tips or any help as well, as to how should I design my Resume?

Looking forward to your valuable response.

Regards,


----------



## hossain (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Rajiv, I need your professional help, I have been applied to few company for fashion Merchandising jobs while being offshore, but no positive response as yet. 

I am Fashion/Clothing Merchandiser with over 10 years of experience in Garments/Textile filed. Can you help me ? 

Can you lend me some tips or any help as well, as to how should I design my Resume?

Looking forward to your valuable response.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Jamd said:


> I guess I need your professional help too Rajiv. I have been applying to jobs while being offshore, but no positive response as yet.
> 
> I am Mechanical Engineer with 7 years of experience in Mechanical Maintenance of Oil & Gas, rotary machines.
> 
> ...


Are you aware that engineers have very high unemployment in Australia at the moment?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

hossain said:


> Hi Rajiv, I need your professional help, I have been applied to few company for fashion Merchandising jobs while being offshore, but no positive response as yet.
> 
> I am Fashion/Clothing Merchandiser with over 10 years of experience in Garments/Textile filed. Can you help me ?
> 
> ...


Do you have a visa? Are you eligible for a visa?


----------



## Rajiv Bedse (Jan 7, 2015)

Do you currently have an Australian PR or working visa?
Are you currently in Australia?
If not, when do you plan to arrive in Australia?


----------



## vikram3151981 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey Rajiv bro,
I guess I need your professional help too. I have been applying to jobs while being offshore, but no positive response as yet. I have been granted PR u/subclass 189 on 7 Dec and I have booked for Perth on 3 April. 

I am Mechanical Engineer with 11.5 years of experience in Production supervision, QA, QC, QMS, TPM, CAPA, Safety, EHS and QAP's. 

Looking forward to your valuable response regarding tips for CV improvement (a template would be better), tips for job hunt (post and pre landing), etc.

Regards


----------



## contact.siddiquee (Mar 12, 2016)

Verystormy said:


> Do you have a visa? Are you eligible for a visa?


Hi I want to know for a guy from Bangladesh with the experience in Merchandising does it fit to any category of skilled migration? or what is the best way to apply with such experience?


----------



## Jim2016 (Mar 24, 2016)

I think one of the main reasons why its hard to secure a role from overseas is due to the sheer volume of candidates that are received for jobs advertised online. My flatmate is in I.T and a recruitement agent told him the other day that she was getting 50+ email applications per day for a role she posted ... after 4 or 5 days she had to take the job down due to the sheer number of applicants. With that amount of applications from LOCAL applicants, she said its not even wothwhile considering offshore applications (just adds another level of complexity to the process). Of course, if you industry doesnt have alot of local applicants for you to compete against its a totally different story ... ?


----------



## absinoz (Sep 8, 2016)

Sparkle1003 said:


> I've been a business finance partner at a bank for many years with an Australian degree. I may sound overly optimistic but was thinking to secure a job before the big move. I've been applying for jobs online lately and received no positive response so far. I heard from one of the agents claiming they cannot represent a client unless they've met him/ her in person. I'm surprised the use of technology like web conferencing is not an option, or I am not good enough for them to walk the extra mile? Anyway, if job hunting onshore is difficult for new migrants, I can imagine how much harder it is to do it offshore.
> 
> Do I really have to be physically in the country before I can secure a job? Anyone's got a success story to share?


Yes, there are companies who look for overseas candidate as they can low ball on salaries /position. You can get it that way.


----------



## Shining_raccoon (Oct 15, 2016)

I agree 100% with the posts here that there are slim chances you would be even called upon for an interview. 
however, i have a slightly different question and i would appreciate if you share your thoughts. 

i am right now waiting for my outcome to be announced. i have applied in subclass 189 with family. right now i cant remember if thats the independent one. ...apologies for that. 

i was wondering, no matter how long you wait to gather money to sail through bad times while you are looking for a job, you still have to go through that period...shorter or larger. so isnt it the best that it comes at the earliest...when you are new to the aussie soil rather than you wait until 4 years then you go there with loads of money and that period starts before you get a job. 
my idea for myself and family is..once i get the PR, i immediately move to Oz land and look for odd jobs to maintain the life line. meanwhile searching for full-time relevant job or education opps. would that be considered a wise option? does anyone have an idea how easy it is to secure an odd job at the convenient store near your house or at the supermarket few miles away.
i might be wrong...but thats how i am looking at things right now. 
anyone please give some suggestions?


----------

